

Show HN: The easiest way to build content-based mobile app (real native android) - demuch
https://doypp.com

======
demuch
Maker here. We built this because we really want to make the mobile technology
accessible for everyone. While we developers do have countless tools doing
this and that, it is still not a snap to ship and maintain an online service.
Not to mention how expensive and how painful it is for non developers who want
to extend their service/workflow to the mobile.

We try to create a tool that provides a complete end-to-end solution, with
highly customisable data, robust, modifiable at anytime even after launch, and
accessible to everyone. The project is recently launched, we are in the early
stage, any feedbacks are greatly appreciated.

